# Then and Now (grown up)



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd be so interested to see people post their then and now photos of their Goldens from when they were puppies to being all grown up or a young adult. I got my Golden 15 years ago, and I lost him in October. He was a beautiful boy, but unique with his basically red coat. I'm getting close to getting a new puppy and would love to have a better idea of what different puppies grow up to look like. Plus, I think it would be SO fun to see then and now pics!  

Here's a collage of my Joey that shows him at different stages in his life.

Thank you in advance for sharing your pics with me!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

So beautiful, Joey!!!! I love the redheads. 

Here is my Max.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joey and Max are beautiful, love the picture collages.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I made this one when Thor turned one year old.








And here are a few more recent images. He's now almost 22 months


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My Allie Bean.. She was such a sweetheart. Sure do miss her..


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a great thread. I love the collages. I've just been going through pictures and I should do something like this for my two middle guys that I got as pups. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Our Ginger - gotcha day and at 2














I'm not talented enough to make a collage.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How fun! Here are a couple of Tito. I'd do Tiny and Toby, too, but I still can't look at their photos without crying.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

First my Sweet Tee... 6 weeks old and then her 10th birthday.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

And now my Sweet Shala...

From her first day home with me to just a few weeks ago...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a great thread, love all the pictures.
Adorable pups and beautiful adult Goldens.

Both of mine are adopted, got them when they were 2. Really miss not having any pictures of them as pups. 

I'm really enjoying all the pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love these threads, too. Love seeing how our sweet baby pups grow up.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

1oldparson said:


> Our Ginger - gotcha day and at 2
> View attachment 499002
> 
> View attachment 499010
> ...


 Neither am I, and too lazy to sit down and do it!

Also, I think it was you who recommended The Forgotten Seamstress -- thank you, I read it last weekend and loved it!!


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Ginger is gorgeous and deserves a collage 

That puppy picture looks directly out of a puppy calendar.

I will make a more elaborate collage if you send more pics. I have an app for it.



1oldparson said:


> Our Ginger - gotcha day and at 2
> View attachment 499002
> 
> View attachment 499010
> ...


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I did the collages in an I phone app: instapicframes in case anyone is interested. Very easy.


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Everyone is too adorable! I LOVE IT!
I’m fascinated how, for example, not Max, Thor, Tito, nor Shala looked as red or dark as puppies as they turned out. Joey was very red from the beginning. Is that a-typical for a pup to be that red from the start? I heard that you can get a better sense about a pups color outcome by looking at their ears when they’re pups? Is that true?


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Aiden on Gotcha Day  










Between 4-5 months










Now, at 11 months! 











Still have more growin' to do


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'd do Tiny and Toby, too, but I still can't look at their photos without crying.


I can definitely relate. I lost my Joey in October and at first I wanted to take his photo down as my screen saver on my phone and computer because it made me want to cry all the time, but I left it up. It was so painful to see his face staring up at me every day. But, I'm glad I did because now I'm used to seeing his face there and it helps to carry him with me everywhere I go. But, I can definitely relate to it being too hard!!!


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Aiden is beautiful(!), AND is the first Golden we've seen on here (I think) who looks EXACTLY like you'd expect the pup to grow up to be from the baby picture! Lol.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

LDBgolden said:


> Aiden is beautiful(!), AND is the first Golden we've seen on here (I think) who looks EXACTLY like you'd expect the pup to grow up to be from the baby picture! Lol.


Haha, yes! Although, at 11 months, he is *still* darkening to a richer gold. He is a slow coat grower. He now has a much richer gold racing stripe down his back that is growing, while his feathers are remaining very light...I still don't know what exact color he will be!  

Our golden lovebugs like to tease us. Hopefully by 2 years old I will know for sure?


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

In Loving Memory of our Bridge Boy Oakley.

July 2006 - October 2014


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is a collage I just posted a couple of weeks ago for my Finny's first birthday. I wish I had more to share. Our first puppy grew up to be afraid of the camera (I think she associated the flash with lightning), our other 3 joined our family as adults. The breeder we got one of them from has youngster pics of my girl on her Facebook page, but I don't own them so I can't share. I do appreciate being able to go and look at them, though. It's neat to see her as a baby and then as a momma.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What a fun idea! I love seeing how pups come out... here is Abby Gale as a pup, at age two and today at age five (older and wiser


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sofie as a puppy and today at 1 year+9 months.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

And one more! Piper as a puppy and now at 9 months - not quite "all grown up" yet!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm loving all of these pictures so much! What a beautiful bunch!


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Our babies! 

5 weeks old (still with the breeder) 





And now, 15 months 



Love looking at their puppy pictures!!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Love this thread!

Here is Hazel on her Gotcha Day and recently at 11 months.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

In loving memory of our Zeke.






























Sorry about the size and amount of pictures. Tried to take a couple out but they're not getting deleted.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max at 11 weeks, 6 months 1 year and 4.5 years. Always enjoy these type of threads.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a delightful thread. Here's Honey from when we brought her home at about seven weeks to todays pic in the center!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jacks ride home. Sweeties ride home(she looks alot better than she was) guess she knew she was going to her furever home. And now. Makes me relies also how much Andie has grown WOW


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That's a beautiful shot by the tree!


----------



## MissyPup (Mar 6, 2013)

These are fantastic!

Here's Missy at 9 weeks and last week in the snow (which she LOVES).


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Neither am I, and too lazy to sit down and do it!
> 
> Also, I think it was you who recommended The Forgotten Seamstress -- thank you, I read it last weekend and loved it!!



Thank you. I'm glad you enjoyed the book. However it wasn't me that recommended it.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

LDBgolden said:


> Ginger is gorgeous and deserves a collage
> 
> That puppy picture looks directly out of a puppy calendar.
> 
> I will make a more elaborate collage if you send more pics. I have an app for it.



Thank you. How sweet of you to offer. I'll see what I can gather up and PM them to you. Thanks again.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

This is such a fun thread! I absolutely love it. And I love seeing all the pretty puppies in their various shades of gold. I think I've decided I have a soft spot for the red heads.

It took me awhile, but I figured out how to attach multiple pictures. 

Here are pictures of Comet, that start from two that I got from the breeder, to his car ride home... all the way to today at almost 8 months old.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LDBgolden said:


> Everyone is too adorable! I LOVE IT!
> I’m fascinated how, for example, not Max, Thor, Tito, nor Shala looked as red or dark as puppies as they turned out. Joey was very red from the beginning. Is that a-typical for a pup to be that red from the start? I heard that you can get a better sense about a pups color outcome by looking at their ears when they’re pups? Is that true?


Shala was the exact colour of a Kraft Caramel when she first came home - totally uniformly coloured. She grew more red as she got older, and got her shading and feathers (though they are still not fully in!). Our friend at training today called her a little red firecracker! I loved it!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are the then and now pictures of my guys Austin, Lincoln and Lexxington

Austin and Lincoln are both 6 years old and Lexx will be 3 in May.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Our oldest, Mandy, was rescued when she was 10 months old, so I don't have photos of her as a young pup. The first photo is right after we acquired her, so she'll be 10 months, then a photo of her a couple of years back, and what she looks like today at 11-1/2 years of age.

Next is Remy, who we got from a breeder when she was was 3 months of age. The 2nd photo shows her at 1 year, and the last is what she looks like today.

We got Chloe from her previous owners when she was six months old. The two puppy photos are photos I'd taken of her while she owned by the previous owners at just a few months of age, and finally, the last photo shows what a pretty girl she is.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a fun thread! 
Here's my Finley girl....


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I think this is my favorite photo thread to date. It's so fun to see what these beautiful dogs looked like as puppies!


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Alright, 1oldparson, here are your Ginger pics.


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

More Joey photos. I made this collage on his 14th birthday. He just missed making it to his next birthday.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

What a wonderful idea to do this.
Attached is Sopie as a 10 week old puppy and now at 8 years, 3 months.


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

Honeydew's first few days at home Feb 09 and Honeydew in Hospice at home Feb 15


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful, happy thread! Thanks to all who have posted such lovely pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful photos of all your gorgeous goldens!


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Bella, turning 1 later this week!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

LDBgolden said:


> Alright, 1oldparson, here are your Ginger pics.



Thank you so very much! Blessings!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

They grow up quickly so we cannot put off spending time with them. 

Left to right, top to bottom. Bentley at only 10 weeks old. I already saw that he was going to be a big boy. At age 3 months - hanging out in the kitchen. We had lap time at 52 lbs. This is the only time that I noticed him having to grow into his legs. At 9 months he was 86 lbs and had a huge head. Finally he is very much still a puppy and 15 months and had huge teeth and a great boy (92 lbs).


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I love this thread! Our sweet Bailey will be 2 in May, and we cherish every moment!


----------



## kristasmith (Jul 16, 2013)

I love this thread so far, and I just cant resist posting even though Lucy is only 3 1/2 months old!

The first picture was our meeting her day, January 1, 2015 when she was 7 weeks old. The second picture was just yesterday with her weighing in at 25 pounds! They really do grow too fast!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Murphy Dec 2013 - 9-10wks old, Hard to believe he was 10lbs.







at 6mths old







in the summer (8-9mths) - As he grew, even in the hot days of the summer rarely even ran in the water. 







now at 16mths old in February. Wow.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

This was the day that we got Dex:








5months








1year:








2years:








3years:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Archer the day that we got him:









5months









1 year:









2 years:


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is Lucy from the first time we saw her at the breeders at about 4 week until now. 5 months.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bella then & now*

Here's our girl Bella.
10 weeks (gotcha)
1 year
2 years
This month (3 in April)

Mike D


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Where does the time go. Jess is now five, a few white hairs starting to show on his muzzle.


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

Lila then


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Gracie's collage that I made when she turned 3.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Miss Annabeth


----------



## Karen Mamacrow Leon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nani Pukalani then & now*

Our little girl Nani Then & Now - she'll be 3 in September!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

You have two lovely girls, each in her own way!


----------



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

Such cute pictures!!

Here is Sable when we got her and at her 1 year birthday.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, I have to play, too, cuz I'm so proud of and in love with my babies. Here's Gibbs, then and now...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva, then and now...


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Kora's First Year - Then and Now*



DanaRuns said:


> Oh, I have to play, too, cuz I'm so proud of and in love with my babies. Here's Gibbs, then and now...


Your dogs are absolutely beautiful!

Here is a Kora...the day we brought her home and now!!


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Murphy then and now... so grown-up!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

*So Cute*

This is not Sheldon but thought it was a great before and after photo to
share


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotcha Day









8 weeks










9 Weeks









2 years


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

8 years! So sweet!!!!


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Bruno 10 weeks and 1 year old!


----------



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

This is Nala. She's seven months. The first collage is from Gotcha Day up to three months. The second collage is pictures from the past few weeks. We are in love with her!


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

*Caper Then and Now*

Caper then ( 8 weeks old) and now ( only 17 weeks) with Skye ( 8 yrs). I love this thread and hope to post again when Caper is a year old. Enjoy your Goldens!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke at 8 weeks








Duke at 2 years


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Love, love, love all these pictures! Really missing my Coby today. I can't wait to welcome a new pup.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

We got Maggie & Casey a week apart. Peas and carrots


----------



## Buffy's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

*Buffy*

Here is Buffy at 2 months (Gotcha Day) and 2 years


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There are some absolutely wonderful photos in this thread! 

--heart


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

*Update*

I started this thread a few months ago. Here is my updated "then and now" photos of my new puppy (18 weeks old). Obviously we have a way to go before he actually has a proper now photo to belong on this thread. Lol.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Annie in 2014












Annie in 2015


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah Then - in March: 










Noah Now - just over 6 months old: 










Where did my baby puppy go? He was an adorable puppy, but I'm loving this phase we're in now too!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cooper at 8 weeks and 8 months


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

How did I miss this the first time? My sweet Zelda girl, all grown up and still the cutest pup I've ever seen.


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

I started this thread over a year ago. Now I'd like to add a collage of some pictures of me and my puppy as he was growing up this year. ❤ I hope you'll all update some then and now collages too.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

So darn cute!! I really wanted a super dark red dog, but I think our little girl will probably be just average dark gold. She will fit in well enough no matter how dark she gets. (All the members in my house have a shade of red hair. From light to dark auburn)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Gleepers said:


> So darn cute!! I really wanted a super dark red dog, but I think our little girl will probably be just average dark gold. She will fit in well enough no matter how dark she gets. (All the members in my house have a shade of red hair. From light to dark auburn)


I feel ya. I wanted my first Golden on my own to be a red head. Her dad was very dark red, but the litter was all medium gold (mum's colour). I still adored her. Never mattered a bit that she wasn't red. You're right - and you'll probably never even think about it again once you have her. :smile2:


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley from 8wks old on bring home day (top left) to now at 3 yrs old (bottom left)


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Bentley-then and now!*

Bentley at 8 weeks, 3 months, 6 months and 1.5 years


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Our Bayleigh 

Baby days & at 10.5


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

A few of a Cash


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

One more ...


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

harley at 12 weeks


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

harley at 17 months


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

lets try this again harley at 17 months


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you LDBGolden for this great thread. Love all these puppy to adult photos.

Hope you don't mind me posting. Albie is only 7 months old so lots of growing still to do. He is going to be one tall boy!
Photos from age 4 weeks day we first met him at breeders
9 weeks just home.
15 weeks and 7 months.
Sorry they seem to have saved in wrong order .


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

here is another harley pic 3/4 months


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

ok last one ,harley is 8 weeks here


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

ok last one for sure a harley glamer shot


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

I started this thread many years ago and I am so excited to share this update of my soon to be 5 year old Charlie. The change is shocking. He keeps getting darker! Have you heard that you can tell what color a Golden Retriever puppy will grow up to be by looking at his/her ear color? Here is my proof! He was the lightest in his litter and a cream color, but his ears were always much darker. Now he matches his ears! ?? (the bottom left photo was as a 1 year old). The funny thing is that he continues to darken even at this stage.

Show me your “then and now” transformation photos! Does anyone else have something unique that drastically changed in their pups? The fun part of this is looking at a dog’s puppy photo and trying to figure out if you see that it’s the same cutie just all grown up.


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

11 weeks to 11 months!


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh my goodness you guys! So many beauties. Thanks for all the pictures. I started "liking" them but didn't realize there were so many. ?Here is my Rainey.


----------

